# &   : , , , , ,

## Jedi_Lee

*, , , , ,   -Ѩ  !* 
  ,   ... ,   ,     ...   ...!!!  **:    ... - -   -       !               
... ""          
...                         
...           
...          
...          
...

----------


## Pentax

> ...!!!

  ?  ?

----------


## Karen

> ?  ?

     
  ...

----------


## 23q

> ...

   ,       !

----------


## Karen

> ,       !

        :

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?  ?

  ..., ,    ,     

> ...!!!

  ...     

> 

   

> 

  ...            ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------

> ,       !

   .       )    
:     )

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Pentax

-   ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .            ????

----------


## Dracon



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon



----------


## Dracon

*6*,  !!!     !!!!

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

*BMW X5 -*  
      ,         泻.      .       ,    .   , ,  , , .      BMW     .              .   *BMW X5 -  *  
 BMW X5   ,          '.      ,       .                ,      .          ,        ,     .   *BMW X5 -*  
BMW X5   ,       .        ,          .     ,  BMW X5       . ̳    , ,        -.        ,       .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

*Tesla wanted $16,000 to fix this NEW Model 3, we did it for $700! The importance of Right to REPAIR!* 
   Tesla   $700     $16 000,    .      23       .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## GVL224

> https://tn.fishki.net/26/upload/post.../2-12.jpg.webp

      ,         ... 
               .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## GVL224

...

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------

